# Thailand Parents



## Korat_Parents (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello to everybody, 

first I will shortly introduce myself. My name is Tony, 40 years old and from Switzerland. I live since over 12 years nonstop in Thailand, I speak Thai, English and German and we live in Nakhon Ratchasima. 

We can say for we live very withdrawn from other foreigners because of negative experience with them. 
It means we not go to "Farang" meetings or to typical "Farang restaurants/bars".

My wife is 28 years old, we're marry since 8 years and have two daughters, 2 and 4 years old. She is an English Teacher and also speaks fluent English. 

In this way, we're looking around to getting to know another mixed couple in our age with children to do activities together. We're looking for harmonic couple and happy parents, people they stay with both feet on the floor. 
Our daughters are the center of our life. 

If you live around our area and are interested in a contact, you're welcome to send us a message. 

Tony


----------



## Bangkok Baz (Aug 1, 2015)

How are you finding life in Korat Tony


----------

